# Strawberry Jam Monster (DIYorDIE remix)



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Had a test of mine after a 3 day steep. Its very strawberry.


Agreed. Gave mine a go after 4 days I think it was. 

All I got was strawberry. 

No toast, no butter. 

Just strawberry. 

It got out back in the cupboard for another week in hopes it gets better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hallucinated_

Paul33 said:


> Agreed. Gave mine a go after 4 days I think it was.
> 
> All I got was strawberry.
> 
> No toast, no butter.
> 
> Just strawberry.
> 
> It got out back in the cupboard for another week in hopes it gets better.




If you want the remix to be the same as the OG Jam Monster, Use TFA Butter not CAP golden Butter.
The TFA Butter also gives it that Neon Bright Yellow Glow.​

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Hallucinated_ said:


> If you want the remix to be the same as the OG Jam Monster, Use TFA Butter not CAP golden Butter.
> The TFA Butter also gives it that Neon Bright Yellow Glow.​


Thanks @Hallucinated_ 

I’ll give this another go in a week or 2 and if still not happy I’ll use TFA and see what happens. 

I’m hoping the strawberry softens a bit and the other flavours pull through.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

I’ll give this another go in a week or 2 and if still not happy I’ll use TFA and see what happens.

I’m hoping the strawberry softens a bit and the other flavours pull through.[/QUOTE]
@Paul33 i also found the strawberry to be a bit overpowering, but still a nice strawberry vape. Want to try and go down on the strawberry sc a smidgen to see, and the tfa butter sounds interesting as well. Only be mixing again next weekend due to health issue, but cannot wait.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> I’ll give this another go in a week or 2 and if still not happy I’ll use TFA and see what happens.
> 
> I’m hoping the strawberry softens a bit and the other flavours pull through.


@Paul33 i also found the strawberry to be a bit overpowering, but still a nice strawberry vape. Want to try and go down on the strawberry sc a smidgen to see, and the tfa butter sounds interesting as well. Only be mixing again next weekend due to health issue, but cannot wait.[/QUOTE]
Hope you better soon @Room Fogger!!

I agree. Strawberry could go down a touch I reckon. Still good but maybe time will sort it out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> Agreed. Gave mine a go after 4 days I think it was.
> 
> All I got was strawberry.
> 
> No toast, no butter.
> 
> Just strawberry.
> 
> It got out back in the cupboard for another week in hopes it gets better.



Gave my Strawberry Jam monster a go at 7 days seep and it is much better. Still a bit of that chemical taste but the butter and toast is slowly coming through. I just put a few drops of sweetener in since I noticed that mr Wayne got a heavy sweet tooth. But it can go with this one.

Will leave it for a few more days. This one seems promising.

Still not All Gold Strawberry jam. Bit disappointed on that. Maybe we should send him a bottle to taste what the real stuff is like.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Gave my Strawberry Jam monster a go at 7 days seep and it is much better. Still a bit of that chemical taste but the butter and toast is slowly coming through. I just put a few drops of sweetener in since I noticed that mr Wayne got a heavy sweet tooth. But it can go with this one.
> 
> Will leave it for a few more days. This one seems promising.
> 
> Still not All Gold Strawberry jam. Bit disappointed on that. Maybe we should send him a bottle to taste what the real stuff is like.


I was gonna test mine last night but life got in the way. 

Glad it’s tasting a bit more promising!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Gave my Strawberry Jam monster a go at 7 days seep and it is much better. Still a bit of that chemical taste but the butter and toast is slowly coming through. I just put a few drops of sweetener in since I noticed that mr Wayne got a heavy sweet tooth. But it can go with this one.
> 
> Will leave it for a few more days. This one seems promising.
> 
> Still not All Gold Strawberry jam. Bit disappointed on that. Maybe we should send him a bottle to taste what the real stuff is like.



Let’s post him a jar of it. I’m in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hallucinated_

Adephi said:


> Gave my Strawberry Jam monster a go at 7 days seep and it is much better. Still a bit of that chemical taste but the butter and toast is slowly coming through. I just put a few drops of sweetener in since I noticed that mr Wayne got a heavy sweet tooth. But it can go with this one.
> 
> Will leave it for a few more days. This one seems promising.
> 
> Still not All Gold Strawberry jam. Bit disappointed on that. Maybe we should send him a bottle to taste what the real stuff is like.



Currently wrecking my 120ml bottle, enjoying this remix alot. With the exception of the horrid add of cap sweet straw in the mix.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Gave my Strawberry Jam monster a go at 7 days seep and it is much better. Still a bit of that chemical taste but the butter and toast is slowly coming through. I just put a few drops of sweetener in since I noticed that mr Wayne got a heavy sweet tooth. But it can go with this one.
> 
> Will leave it for a few more days. This one seems promising.
> 
> Still not All Gold Strawberry jam. Bit disappointed on that. Maybe we should send him a bottle to taste what the real stuff is like.


So this juice is atrting to taste really good after a longer steep. 

The strawberry isn’t ANYWHERE near as potent as it was a few days ago. 

I reckon in another week it’ll be awesome.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Paul33 said:


> So this juice is atrting to taste really good after a longer steep.
> 
> The strawberry isn’t ANYWHERE near as potent as it was a few days ago.
> 
> I reckon in another week it’ll be awesome.


on how long steep is it now

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> So this juice is atrting to taste really good after a longer steep.
> 
> The strawberry isn’t ANYWHERE near as potent as it was a few days ago.
> 
> I reckon in another week it’ll be awesome.



Definitely is a week long steep. Think even 2 will be better. Don't know where they get SNV from.

When I do mix it again think I'm going to lower the Cap Sweet Strawb by a little. And I see some guys suggest adding some INW Biscuit to bring out the toast a bit more. Will try with 0.5% and see what happens.

A few small adjustments can make this one perfect.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Moerse Rooikat said:


> on how long steep is it now


I made mine on 27 January. 

Definitely not a SNV @Adephi. Not at all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Definitely is a week long steep. Think even 2 will be better. Don't know where they get SNV from.
> 
> When I do mix it again think I'm going to lower the Cap Sweet Strawb by a little. And I see some guys suggest adding some INW Biscuit to bring out the toast a bit more. Will try with 0.5% and see what happens.
> 
> A few small adjustments can make this one perfect.


I’m gonna give it another week to see how much the strawberry drops off before I adjust that. 

Inw biscuit could work. Let me know if you add it and how it turns out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Decided to create a thread about the Strawberry Jam Monster clone that Wayne Walker created that a couple of us are trying out and discussing. Just to prevent the other thread of being crowded by it and keeping the posts together.

The original recipe can found at 
https://diyordievaping.com/2017/12/27/strawberry-jam-monster-diy-e-liquid-recipe/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

thanks my mix will be here on Friday will mix and give my 2c

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> Decided to create a thread about the Strawberry Jam Monster clone that Wayne Walker created that a couple of us are trying out and discussing. Just to prevent the other thread of being crowded by it and keeping the posts together.
> 
> The original recipe can found at
> https://diyordievaping.com/2017/12/27/strawberry-jam-monster-diy-e-liquid-recipe/



Hi guys

As per request from @Adephi - he has asked me to move several posts from the other DIY thread into this newly created one. They have been moved and are above.

He didn't want to clutter that other thread so I have helped out to move them. 

Thanks @Adephi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Thanks @Silver .

Think we might still discuss this recipe for a while and that it deserve its own thread.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Good thinking @Adephi 

I think this recipe has potential for sure. 

I put it back in the dark recesses of my juice cupboard for a time out. 

The flavour is there like it really wants to try be awesome but seems like it’s holding back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

@Adephi @Paul33 , want to mix another tester the weekend, and steep it for a month as it is currently.

Also want to do a couple where I then drop the strawberry And less sweetener. Can do one with the biscuit as well, again guidance on % will be appreciated. Any recommendations regarding the drops would also be appreciated, thinking in the line of .25% less vs original. Waiting for the blueberry version, may get next week and want to do the same there. Maybe the extra time will do its magic, but also the tweaking may make it great for me, instead of just good.

I also want to try it with tfa butter instead of cap golden, the greasy melted butter part is missing to me. Opinions on this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Room Fogger said:


> @Adephi @Paul33 , want to mix another tester the weekend, and steep it for a month as it is currently.
> 
> Also want to do a couple where I then drop the strawberry And less sweetener. Can do one with the biscuit as well, again guidance on % will be appreciated. Any recommendations regarding the drops would also be appreciated, thinking in the line of .25% less vs original. Waiting for the blueberry version, may get next week and want to do the same there. Maybe the extra time will do its magic, but also the tweaking may make it great for me, instead of just good.
> 
> I also want to try it with tfa butter instead of cap golden, the greasy melted butter part is missing to me. Opinions on this?



The suggestion on ATF was 1% INW Biscuit. But I will start with 0.5% first and go from there. It seems to be coming through already with steeping so don't want it to be too strong.

The strawberry I will drop the CAP Sweet Strawberry from 3% to 2%. Not completely changing the profile just taking the one strawberry a bit down.

Personally I never had the original. So I can't really compare. But in the video Wayne said TFA Butter can also be used. He used the CAP since he did not like the oily buttery taste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Adephi said:


> The suggestion on ATF was 1% INW Biscuit. But I will start with 0.5% first and go from there. It seems to be coming through already with steeping so don't want it to be too strong.
> 
> The strawberry I will drop the CAP Sweet Strawberry from 3% to 2%. Not completely changing the profile just taking the one strawberry a bit down.
> 
> Personally I never had the original. So I can't really compare. But in the video Wayne said TFA Butter can also be used. He used the CAP since he did not like the oily buttery taste.


Thanks for that, I think of toast with butter as oily, so may suit my palate. And the strawberry is very pronounced vs the original, so down it goes. Now for that month of not tasting! If you are tasting the toast, I'll start with .25 on the biscuit, don't want it too dominant. I have a bud who does about 60 mls a week of the original, it's his favorite, so will het his opinion again once steeped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Adephi said:


> Definitely is a week long steep. Think even 2 will be better. Don't know where they get SNV from.



There is a general belief in DIY circles that people never want to let juices steep and won't mix your recipe if you state that it needs a two week steep. So recipe developers always understate their steeping time in the hope that more people will mix it. 

Tranceinate advises a 4 day steep for Simply Cannoli. Don't even think of touching it before 8 weeks. And even at 8 weeks, try to let it rest for another 8 weeks if you can. It never stops getting better.

Wayne rates 'Sicle as SNV. skiddlz advises 5 days on God Milk. Both of those juices are 80% better at 3 months than at one week.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

RichJB said:


> There is a general belief in DIY circles that people never want to let juices steep and won't mix your recipe if you state that it needs a two week steep. So recipe developers always understate their steeping time in the hope that more people will mix it.
> 
> Tranceinate advises a 4 day steep for Simply Cannoli. Don't even think of touching it before 8 weeks. And even at 8 weeks, try to let it rest for another 8 weeks if you can. It never stops getting better.
> 
> Wayne rates 'Sicle as SNV. skiddlz advises 5 days on God Milk. Both of those juices are 80% better at 3 months than at one week.


Agree @RichJB , my juices are now starting to stay steeping for at least 3 weeks before I open them, and the simply Cannoli only gets better the longer it waits, the one I'm on now is a month old, but it's brother is still in the bin, no rush. Have a banana moon pie mixed in Nov, really enjoying it now as it is not overpowering, just perfect and smooth. Patience is starting to pay off!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

My 2c - I found this heavy on Strawberry, not enough butter and toast, before 2 weeks.

I had one bottle at 4 days, and one after 2 weeks - I say it definitely needs 2 weeks.

In terms of comparing it to the OG, which I've had loads, I prefer this one. To me the OG is an exaggerated Strawberry Jam butter and toast. Almost as if you let your child make the toast and they piled on the butter and Jam.

This recipe is more subdued on the flavour profiles. I prefer it actually.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

noob question pg vg ratio ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Moerse Rooikat said:


> noob question pg vg ratio ?


Up to you. 

Normal is 70vg/30pg. That seems to be the go to for most people.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Moerse Rooikat said:


> noob question pg vg ratio ?


He mixed at 75 / 25 vg to pg, but I am going back to 70/30 as per my normal. This may influence the taste a bit, not sure as pg is the flavour carrier, so the % on some may have to come down, but the additions may make up for this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

my jam monster is mixiing at 1200rpm and 35dec they say this for 6ours is 2 week steep

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor

Moerse Rooikat said:


> my jam monster is mixiing at 1200rpm and 35dec they say this for 6ours is 2 week steep
> View attachment 121830



fancy fancy

nice one !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

maybe its just me but i don't taste allot of strawberry in this one. just butter with a hint of strawberry. my tank coil is black and dirty i have never seen it so dirty after vaping
not a tank friendly juice at all. will have a drip session before night shift today to see if i like it 
i might need to go and taste the original same were to compere

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Moerse Rooikat said:


> maybe its just me but i don't taste allot of strawberry in this one. just butter with a hint of strawberry. my tank coil is black and dirty i have never seen it so dirty after vaping
> not a tank friendly juice at all. will have a drip session before night shift today to see if i like it
> i might need to go and taste the original same were to compere


I’m very surprised you can’t taste the strawberry!! That’s ALL I could taste. Toast and butter only sort of pulling through now. 

I don’t remember exactly but I either left the sweetener out completely or dropped it to a tiny amount. 

I do not like sweetener in juices at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

me to its to sweet now
wonder if the missing ingredient is not maybe speed steeping. mixer maybe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Moerse Rooikat said:


> me to its to sweet now
> wonder if the missing ingredient is not maybe speed steeping. mixer maybe


Maybe. Mines coming right after leaving for so long now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Moerse Rooikat said:


> me to its to sweet now
> wonder if the missing ingredient is not maybe speed steeping. mixer maybe


@Moerse Rooikat , Speed steeping, hot water and even on the stirrer will never give the same result as time spent just standing. Also the heat may affect some of the tastes and concentrates. Leave it for a while, and then try it again. I am now finishing juices that I made in November, and they now taste better than they did then, some have gone from so so to great. Tyd is n wenner in die game.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Cor

I mixed mine exactly like the recipe and after 2weeks its perrrrrfect its a nice golden stroop colour and all the flavours are playing their part.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

how are your coils taking it. is it getting black fast or the same as ather juices

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor

Moerse Rooikat said:


> how are your coils taking it. is it getting black fast or the same as ather juices


Ime haveing no issues at all so far its normal coil decay

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hallucinated_

I rewick everyday, but in that period when vaping it, it does do a number on the coils lol. But a very nice vape !
Id say its a coil killer xD

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Played around a bit with the recipe. Halved the RF Strawberry and CAP Sweet strawberry, added INW Biscuit as well as some TFA Peanut Butter.

The smell is awesome, but will let it stand for 2 weeks before the final verdict.

RF Strawberry Jam and Toast 2%
RF Strawberry 1.5%
CAP Sweet strawberry 1.5%
CAP Golden Butter 2%
TFA Sweetner 0.5%
INW Biscuit 0.5%
TFA Peanut Butter 5%

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## stevie g

Made this a few weeks ago, it's nowhere near the OG, maybe wayne's deep strawberry base should replace the strawberries but we don't get delosi in sa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

lets try the blue one
blueberry jam monster
fr blueberry jamw/toast 2%
blueberry con inw 2
blueberry exstra 2%
cap golden butter 2%
cap supper sweet 0.5%

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Braki

Adephi said:


> Played around a bit with the recipe. Halved the RF Strawberry and CAP Sweet strawberry, added INW Biscuit as well as some TFA Peanut Butter.
> 
> The smell is awesome, but will let it stand for 2 weeks before the final verdict.
> 
> RF Strawberry Jam and Toast 2%
> RF Strawberry 1.5%
> CAP Sweet strawberry 1.5%
> CAP Golden Butter 2%
> TFA Sweetner 0.5%
> INW Biscuit 0.5%
> TFA Peanut Butter 5%



@Adephi have you tried it yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Braki said:


> @Adephi have you tried it yet?


I have tried it, but did not come out as expected. After 1 week it tastes great but at 2 weeks the peanut butter just fades away too much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

I mixed this precisely according to the recipe and wow, what an uninteresting flavor. I taste almost nothing but a subtle hint of strawberry. I thought at first that the falvor profile % is a bit low, but thought, "ok, maybe one of the ingredients is the secret", but alas. I will try this again, but with double the %. As it is now, it's waaaayy too weak for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

I also finished my first bottle over the weekend. It tastes better after 2 and half months but still got some chemical flavour going on.

Will not be making this one again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Even at 6 weeks steep I still battle to taste the toast, all I taste is Strawberry...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

zadiac said:


> I mixed this precisely according to the recipe and wow, what an uninteresting flavor. I taste almost nothing but a subtle hint of strawberry. I thought at first that the falvor profile % is a bit low, but thougth, "ok, maybe one of the ingredients is the secret", but alas. I will try this again, but with double the %. As it is now, it's waaaayy too weak for me.



Yes, same here. I added 0.5% AP and 0.5% INW biscuit to boost the toast profile - its better but still nothing to write home about...
Been there, rode the hype train, moved on...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Strontium



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

@Paul33 is this the one you made for me?

If so I find the flavours all come through quite well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

I dig jam monster but I hate strawberry juices with a pashion lol! anyone perfected a replacement on this? like blueberry or Apple jam monster? nom nom


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

MrDeedz said:


> I dig jam monster but I hate strawberry juices with a pashion lol! anyone perfected a replacement on this? like blueberry or Apple jam monster? nom nom


bussy with blueberry now. apple recep is on here i think will post it when i get to my pc


----------



## CharlieSierra

Need to try this


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

aple jam monster
cap golden butter 2%
cap double apple 6%
rf aple jam on toust 2%
cap super sweet 1%
the blue
fr blueberry jamw/toast 2%
blueberry con inw 3%
blueberry exstra 3%
cap 27 bear 2%
cap golden butter 2%
cap supper sweet 0.5%

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

Moerse Rooikat said:


> aple jam monster
> cap golden butter 2%
> cap double apple 6%
> rf aple jam on toust 2%
> cap super sweet 1%
> the blue
> fr blueberry jamw/toast 2%
> blueberry con inw 3%
> blueberry exstra 3%
> cap 27 bear 2%
> cap golden butter 2%
> cap supper sweat 0.5%



cap super sweat? does that add the salty note?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

ET said:


> cap super sweat? does that add the salty note?


yes u need to get it from your own arm pit
my bad spelling there

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## boxerulez

Moerse Rooikat said:


> lets try the blue one
> blueberry jam monster
> fr blueberry jamw/toast 2%
> blueberry con inw 2
> blueberry exstra 2%
> cap golden butter 2%
> cap supper sweat 0.5%


You see @Strontium that elusive cap supersweat concentrate we were talking about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrDeedz

Strontium said:


> View attachment 129284


anyone attempted this exact one and a review asblf


----------



## Strontium

MrDeedz said:


> anyone attempted this exact one and a review asblf



It’s my recipe, I like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

boxerulez said:


> You see @Strontium that elusive cap supersweat concentrate we were talking about.




Yummy!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

@Strontium ok cool. Noted and concentrates added to shopping list for month end. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

If you’re buying concentrates try this recipe, it’s possibly the best new recipe I’ve tried in the last year. 

Credit to MrBurgundy


----------



## MrDeedz

@Strontium thanks bud. Always searchin for recipes that can satisfy my sweet rich taste buds. Will see if my 2 diy suppliers stock Lorann or One on One concentrates


----------



## Strontium

MrDeedz said:


> @Strontium thanks bud. Always searchin for recipes that can satisfy my sweet rich taste buds. Will see if my 2 diy suppliers stock Lorann or One on One concentrates



LA cream cheese is a must have, very popular and most sites with have it. As for the powdered sugar, you can do a 1:1 sub with any Meringue

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Paul33

Stosta said:


> @Paul33 is this the one you made for me?
> 
> If so I find the flavours all come through quite well.


Yessir. Remember the 100mls you made vanish in a few days?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> Yessir. Remember the 100mls you made vanish in a few days?



it lives !!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RichJB

I just cracked open my Strawberry Jam Monster now, four week steep, and it's excellent. I didn't use Wayne's recipe, though. The recipe I used was:
1% Inw Biscuit
0.25% FA Blackcurrant
1.5% TFA Butter
1% Inw Shisha Strawberry
2% RF SC Strawberry Jam with Toast
3% Cap Sweet Strawberry
Two drops Cap Super Sweet

It's basically Dodgerfog33's Jam Monster, which was derived from Wayne's, but with Inw Shisha subbed for RF Strawberry, which I don't have. I'm getting the toast, butter and strawberry jam all clearly, although it's too sweet for me so I'll leave out the SS next time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

RichJB said:


> SS



SS?


----------



## RichJB

Super Sweet.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

